# Sore on his lip



## shamshir (Jan 12, 2006)

This has been growing on his lip for the last 3 weeks. It's only on one side. Anyone have an idea what this could be? Canine cold sore?

He's 4yrs old, very healthy from a good breeder.



____________________________________________


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe its an infection?
I would bring him to the vet to have it checked out.
He could have gotten a splinter or something get in his lip.


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

lip yeast.
forget the name, but it's not a huge deal.
it's crusty, sorta, yes?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Lip Fold Pyoderma. Seems to be very common in our beloved breed. 

Buy this stuff, it will take care of it: http://www.smallflower.com/penaten/penat...aign=googlebase


----------



## shamshir (Jan 12, 2006)

Yep it looks like it is Pyoderma. I'm going to keep it clean, and try topical antibiotics. If it keeps getting worse, I'll get him some oral antibiotics.

Bowwow I'm willing to give Penaten a shot, but how can unmedicated diaper cream take care of a bacterial infection?


----------



## shamshir (Jan 12, 2006)

Bowwow I take back what I said. After some searching, looks like Penaten worked really well for lots of people. 

I just placed the order. Me and my buddy both thank you!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

No problem--I learned about it on here! My Rafi has the same problem. The Penaten cream works great!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ShamshirAfter some searching, looks like Penaten worked really well for lots of people.


It will work great for you! Or rather your dog









Did you see our sticky thread here about it? My dogs have their pic on pg 2: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rt=1#Post689948

And another two recent threads:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1286888#Post1286823

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1291234#Post1290873


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

'It will work great for you! Or rather your dog'










It's great for people too, for cuts and rashes, and it's unbeatable for diaper rash on babies.
My mom used it on all 4 of her babies in Germany when we lived there.
I am glad it helped!


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Just wanted to say 'Thank you so much' for this thread and the links. 

My Ty has this and we couldn't figure out what was the problem. It kinda gets some better on it's own and then flares again, never completely going away.

Ordered some of the recommended sauve this morning. (wonder if they had a jump in sales, lol)

This site has helped me so many times that I cannot count anymore. I'm very grateful.














Ty says thanks too


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Glad we could help.

And we expect a full update!!


----------



## shamshir (Jan 12, 2006)

Until the Penaten arrives, did you guys keep the sore clean with Hydrogen Peroxide or Alcohol? What about over the counter topical antibiotics?


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ShamshirUntil the Penaten arrives, did you guys keep the sore clean with Hydrogen Peroxide or Alcohol? What about over the counter topical antibiotics?



No alcohol, because that would sting and the dog would ingest it by licking his lips. I wouldn't use hydrogen peroxide either for the same reason...
Clean and dry with warm water, and put neosporin or triple antibiotic ointment on it to keep it moisturized so that it doesn't crack anymore.
I tried this before the Penaten creme and it didn't get rid of it unfortunately.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Also, peroxide if I remember right will kill off skin cells and that isn't good.


----------

